# T-Boards,V-Boards or whatever



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

When stapping 4ways down on a semi what do you find works the best? I use t-boards now but they bow in the middle . I know there is a better way but I need someone to enlighten me.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

2x6 stud length.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Tie downs*

What keith said is most popular, although one old hand uses 1x6s. Then v boards and cross tie with 3" straps front & back. Some will run long straps the length of the load in addition. As Jarrett said they must be a little short 7' 6" stud length is just right. Full 8 feet is what makes them bow.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I use full 8 foot boards and leave a gap down the center of the load. I also put 1X4's along the edges and down the center so the boards are pushing down all the covers. I also only strap down every other pallet.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

We tried "v" boards....causes hives on top or load to come apart(top box scoots back). In cold weather this is a problem!! However Mr. Best is braver than I am.....I strap each row then put two straps across back and front using v boards running straps from side to side. I do move bees on short hauls (5 miles) with no straps (I'll pay for that one day)but usually not over two or three pallets high. On local hauls I run a strap from front to back over each row (4 straps)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Some folks who use 2x8s will taper the ends. Each end, but only on one side.

I use 2x8s eight feet long. We, the trucker and I, mostly use his wide straps. But if he doesn't have enough of them we use the 2" straps. Especially over the wheels at the back of the load. Each row gets strapped, right on the crack between two hives on the 4 way pallet. Seventeen rows per 48 ft deck.

In the past I didn't have 4 ways and used standard warehouse pallets. I never used v boards, spreader boards or 2x8s. We strapped each row, two straps per pallet. We cross strapped the front and sometimes the back. Since I now have 4 ways, I'll never go back to warehouse pallets.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Maybe I should have been clearer, I tie down between 2 pallets. 1 strap for 2 pallets.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dbest said:


> Maybe I should have been clearer, I tie down between 2 pallets. 1 strap for 2 pallets.


Nope, still not clear. Or maybe I'm just dense. Yeah, I'm sure that's it. 

"I tie down between 2 pallets." So, does that mean your board is on the cover of the second hive of the first pallet and the first hive of the second pallet? That'll probably work.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Nope, still not clear. Or maybe I'm just dense. Yeah, I'm sure that's it.
> 
> "I tie down between 2 pallets." So, does that mean your board is on the cover of the second hive of the first pallet and the first hive of the second pallet? That'll probably work.


Yes, and the 1X4's spread the pressure down onto all of them


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------

